# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  timber frame / steel frame / brick veneer in Perth ???

## jul1313

Hi  
Couple of quick questions regarding building in Perth. 
Does anyone know if there are any builders that will build framed(timber or Steel)  houses rather than double brick in Perth ??  
I am currently in Melbourne, but have land in Perth and don't like the idea of double brick again, for various reasons. 
Anyway the wife is falling in love with designs in Melbourne but there is nothing similar in Perth and we are starting to look down the idea of custom builders / owner building but not sure if we can handle the owner build.  
Could anyone recommend a custom builder in Perth that won't cost the earth, considering we know what we want (exactly the same as a display house here in Melbourne), just need it done in Perth and adjusted slightly so I don't get sued for copyright haha... 
What we want is going to cost a lot, I don't doubt that for a second, however builders in Perth seem to be charging a fortune, so much more than Melbourne for a lot less house and a lot lower Spec, does anyone know why ???  
Thanks for your time
Cheers 
Julian

----------


## Marc

When in Rome, do as the romans do.

----------


## toooldforthis

Perth builders:  love sand pad and slabaren't too interested in doing anything outside their comfort zonestill charge a fortune (the reason is the recent mining construction boom (last 10 years) who have paid top dollar for trades, rates are still high, but I expect them to come off over the next few years as the mining construction boom busts; however govt is keen to pimp the housing construction to replace mining so there is a lot of house building going on at the moment so prices still elevated). There was recent research where kitchen bathroom renos were nearly twice the price of eastern states.  
some builders in the hills/escarpment area are more frame builders due to the soil type and sloping blocks.
so where is yr block? (builders/design appreciation can vary a lot across some areas, eg Fremantle versus inner suburbs versus outer suburbs versus hills)
at the moment, tradies still are reluctant to travel more than 20mins to a job!! unbelievable I know (had a roof plumber recently who wouldn't go further than 15mins from home!). So custom builders local to your block will still be your option. Project/Display home builders travel more. 
ps: have sent you a PM re a builder that might suit you. not a recommendation mind you, but a starting point.

----------


## jul1313

cheers, 
Block is in Baldivis / Tuart Ridge estate.  
So plenty of Displays around. Unfortunately nothing that we like, compared to Melbourne.

----------


## David.Elliott

These guys have been around for lots of years...I looked at them over ten years ago when we were considering building.  TR Homes | WA + NT | Modular and Transportable Home Builders 
So whilst it's not a recommendation, the fact that they have been in business a long time says something I feel. 
Back when we looked I remember thinking that they seemed to be good value for the money.

----------


## Roundy

> Hi  
> Couple of quick questions regarding building in Perth. 
> Does anyone know if there are any builders that will build framed(timber or Steel)  houses rather than double brick in Perth ??  
> I am currently in Melbourne, but have land in Perth and don't like the idea of double brick again, for various reasons. 
> Anyway the wife is falling in love with designs in Melbourne but there is nothing similar in Perth and we are starting to look down the idea of custom builders / owner building but not sure if we can handle the owner build.  
> Could anyone recommend a custom builder in Perth that won't cost the earth, considering we know what we want (exactly the same as a display house here in Melbourne), just need it done in Perth and adjusted slightly so I don't get sued for copyright haha... 
> What we want is going to cost a lot, I don't doubt that for a second, however builders in Perth seem to be charging a fortune, so much more than Melbourne for a lot less house and a lot lower Spec, does anyone know why ???  
> Thanks for your time
> Cheers 
> Julian

  Julian, 
Mate just wondering how you went on this topic I'm in the same situation with a Melbourne display home. Any help would be appreciated thanks.  
Cheers

----------


## jul1313

I spent most of this year trying my hardest to get it done but I have eventually given up. 
I did find a custom builder that would do it, but it was the same cost if not more than double brick. About $1300 ish per sqm for a decent spec but still not including the finishes we wanted. So for the same house we wanted from melbourne to get built in Perth was going to be an extra $120K and still built in timber frame. 
Ended up with another builder who is building us a custom house but nothing overly fancy... essentially still a 2 storey square box but with the layout etc that we want and with all the high end finishes the boss wants, is going to cost about $1400 sqm in double brick and concrete etc etc 
Just soo hard to convince Western Australians that there are other ways to build a house. 
good luck

----------


## toooldforthis

> I spent most of this year trying my hardest to get it done but I have eventually given up. 
> I did find a custom builder that would do it, but it was the same cost if not more than double brick. About $1300 ish per sqm for a decent spec but still not including the finishes we wanted. So for the same house we wanted from melbourne to get built in Perth was going to be an extra $120K and still built in timber frame. 
> Ended up with another builder who is building us a custom house but nothing overly fancy... essentially still a 2 storey square box but with the layout etc that we want and with all the high end finishes the boss wants, is going to cost about $1400 sqm in double brick and concrete etc etc 
> Just soo hard to convince Western Australians that there are other ways to build a house. 
> good luck

  
yup. 
could you PM the custom builder who was willing to build timber/steel frame?

----------


## Marc

Peculiar thread.
Building methods are a combination of local culture, availability of tradesman, materials, climate,  and a bunch of other things. If a customer wants something outside the local norm, the cost goes up. Very simple. It has nothing to do with logic, or the fact that there are other ways to do it.
Try to build double brick in Melbourne.

----------


## David.Elliott

> Peculiar thread.
> Building methods are a combination of local culture, availability of tradesman, materials, climate,  and a bunch of other things. If a customer wants something outside the local norm, the cost goes up. Very simple. It has nothing to do with logic, or the fact that there are other ways to do it.
> Try to build double brick in Melbourne.

  Additionally Marc, the way the local WA project home builders have the market pretty much stitched up, even more so now with I feel just about all new home builds being House and Land Packages, at least at the cheaper end. It means that it's not commercially viable to do/try something different.

----------


## Marc

Agreed. 
Yet it is not a new thing. Even in the eighties Perth was known for being the land of the double brick homes and the front yard brick fence. I know a builder that made a fortune between 75 and 85 building brick fences that were supposed to stop a spat of burglaries.

----------

